# EHU Cable Storage Reels



## SaddleTramp

Up until a while ago I had one of these reels and they are fantastic, No more dirty hands after rolling up in bad weather, No more wet hands, Brilliant.

Anyway one day I forgot and reversed over it, Broke my heart as then I had to have wet hands dirty hands wear gloves.

Could not find a replacement anywhere, Put it on here nobody knew them, Just found them on web after about 3 days surfing, Contacted company, They will ship to UK just awaiting cost inquiry.

http://www.flatoutaust.com/storage-reel.html


----------



## solly

Looks brilliant can se why you are upset. however it says heavy impact plastic. JUST HOW HEAVY ARE :lol: :twisted:


----------



## SaddleTramp

They are very light in weight, I think they must mean the actual strength of the plastic, I had mine for 15 years and it really took some hammer But I suppose a 4 tonne truck was expecting too much.

:lol:


----------



## solly

OOPs just re read your post you reversed over it. Jokes on me  still a nice piece of equipment can you let me know how much it is please


----------



## SaddleTramp

Will Do

:lol:


----------



## bozzer

Very interested. At Lowdhams last week there was the usual orange reel and a lightweight yellow one which was a triangular shape but neither look as good as this one.
Jan


----------



## SaddleTramp

A thought has just occurred to me they are $42.50 Australian dollars each, which is about £25 at todays rates I have asked for postage costs, If anyone else wants one say and we may be able to get all shipped together and it will cost less.


----------



## arh

If you get a reasonable price, could let me know on this thread, as I never look at my personal messages, should do I know, but i don't. Mind you I'll be in France beginning of May for 2-3 months, using free wifi only, so I may not reply for a while. ([email protected] will find me)


----------



## SaddleTramp

With the speed they replied to my first email I am expecting a reply tomorrow on cost of shipping, I may just put outdoor bits wise to these as they are brilliant and I think they would do well.


----------



## arh

Very drole, :roll: :roll: just read your latest message, put me on the list.arh :lol:


----------



## solly

Hi Saddletramp put me down for one please
Regards
Solly


----------



## ratporchrico

Add my name to the list for a Compact as well SaddleTramp, I've been looking for something that does the job without bending/breaking/taking up too much room. Thanks for info.


----------



## bigfoot

La meme pour moi aussi
And me ta.


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I would be interested in one of these they look brill but what size cable do they use it looks very light gauge whereas we use 2.5mm, but there if you have already had one then you must know what you are talking of and I am just waffling. 8O 
But still interested in one.


Ron


----------



## SaddleTramp

Not at all, I stored a heavy duty cable on mine and never had a problem.

Mine was the Multi Reel, I had spare space.


----------



## Chausson

SaddleTramp said:


> Not at all, I stored a heavy duty cable on mine and never had a problem.
> 
> Mine was the Multi Reel, I had spare space.


That will do for me then. I should have to be more careful if I get one of those as I have run over 4 of the orange ones this last year I just throw it under the van and forget it and run the van off the ramps and cccccrunch another one bits the dust.

Ron


----------



## SaddleTramp

Chausson said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, I stored a heavy duty cable on mine and never had a problem.
> 
> Mine was the Multi Reel, I had spare space.
> 
> 
> 
> That will do for me then. I should have to be more careful if I get one of those as I have run over 4 of the orange ones this last year I just throw it under the van and forget it and run the van off the ramps and cccccrunch another one bits the dust.
> 
> Ron
Click to expand...

Heh Heh glad I am not the only one daft enough to do it.

 :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Sorry for the delay, Got an email from the company and they are getting shipping prices.

As soon as I get anything I will post it here.


----------



## HikerG

I might be interested in one of these too! I have a 25 metre cable and hate getting wet and muddy having to pack it away. Have looked at some cables on a reel and they are quite expensive. 

I assume this solution allows me to keep the existing cable and just attach it to the reel?

Let me know likely total cost including shipping. 

Cheers

Gary


----------



## machilly

Hi Yep I would take one as well

Regards


----------



## arh

OK Les, what's the count now, arh. 8O


----------



## 96299

I'll be up for one of these too. Looks like they could have a nice little order brewing.  

Steve


----------



## lookback

and one for me. 

Ian


----------



## arh

Sorry Les, recount needed.arh. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Losos

SaddleTramp said:


> With the speed they replied to my first email I am expecting a reply tomorrow on cost of shipping, *I may just put outdoor bits wise to these *as they are brilliant and I think they would do well.


Les I would definately let 'Outdoor Bits' know about these as they look like a brilliant product - I especially like the fact you can get empty reels and can make up ones own flat water reel to the length you want, or have two of different lengths, I would probably do the same for the EHU as I have all the cable etc. and qualified in electronics. (Almost the same as electrical :wink: )

It would be *much better if a firm in UK took up the distributership*, however, if they don't want to then I would club together with you to get one for the EHU and probably one for the water (Maybe two :roll: )

I will watch this thread to see what the postage comes to.


----------



## machilly

Losos said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the speed they replied to my first email I am expecting a reply tomorrow on cost of shipping, *I may just put outdoor bits wise to these *as they are brilliant and I think they would do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Les I would definately let 'Outdoor Bits' know about these as they look like a brilliant product - I especially like the fact you can get empty reels and can make up ones own flat water reel to the length you want, or have two of different lengths, I would probably do the same for the EHU as I have all the cable etc. and qualified in electronics. (Almost the same as electrical :wink: )
> 
> It would be *much better if a firm in UK took up the distributership*, however, if they don't want to then I would club together with you to get one for the EHU and probably one for the water (Maybe two :roll: )
> 
> I will watch this thread to see what the postage comes to.
Click to expand...

The only problem with talking to Outdoor Bits is the price is bound to shoot through the roof, unless they get a good deal fromt he Australian company.

regards


----------



## SaddleTramp

Losos said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the speed they replied to my first email I am expecting a reply tomorrow on cost of shipping, *I may just put outdoor bits wise to these *as they are brilliant and I think they would do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Les I would definately let 'Outdoor Bits' know about these as they look like a brilliant product - I especially like the fact you can get empty reels and can make up ones own flat water reel to the length you want, or have two of different lengths, I would probably do the same for the EHU as I have all the cable etc. and qualified in electronics. (Almost the same as electrical :wink: )
> 
> It would be *much better if a firm in UK took up the distributership*, however, if they don't want to then I would club together with you to get one for the EHU and probably one for the water (Maybe two :roll: )
> 
> I will watch this thread to see what the postage comes to.
Click to expand...

I sent Them a mail about them


----------



## MrGaz

Please count me in if this bulk buy goes ahead......

Many Thanx Gaz


----------



## stewartwebr

I'm also in please looks just what I have been after...thanks

Stewart


----------



## colpot

I would like one as well.


----------



## Frantone

I would like one too, please.
TonyP


----------



## SaddleTramp

Right, I have left a message for David Burley to contact me, He is at Peterborough show so I would imagine it will be Monday now, At the moment there are approx 20 Reels wanted so this is now beyond reasonable means as the outlay would be over £500, I would like Outdoor bits to take over, If they wont one of the other Camping supply companies on here might like to.

If no-one will I will carry on but I would obviously need payment up front before any items are ordered.

a number of things need to be taken into consideration.
1. Exchange Rate
2. Postage Costs
3. Import Duty

I got another email from the company in Australia this morning stating they should Know shipping costs tomorrow.

I think it just goes to show that if this many are wanted after just 1 week that this is a much needed product.


----------



## Paludic

hi 
I'd like to be added to the list of interested parties!

And don't forget if one person (or company) is doing the ordering over here... then there'll also be additional postage within the UK before actual delivery to our own motorhomes!

best wishes
Sally


----------



## DABurleigh

You do have some alternative options from here:
http://www.shopwiki.co.uk/Flat+hose

I would stress two points from experience.

1) If you intend using flat house, you MUST get a cassette where it unwinds THROUGH a slot in the rim. If the cassette is open around the rim, you WILL lose your rag when re-winding 

2) For mains lead, my personal preference is to double-wind, with both plugs at the free end, as it were, and a 180deg bend in the cable on the inside of the wind. This allows you to only unwind as much as you need, and eases plug handling. (Please, no-one claim you HAVE to unwind it all; I have posted on this before). However, for winding this way, I suggest the thinner cassettes will not suit as the cable bend will be forced into too tight a radius. But I am happy with the widely available orange open reel here for a fiver.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi Dave.
These reels are of the type where, The EHU reel, you put either the plug or the socket in the center (Just slot it in) and the wire is then wound or unwound through a slot and you can then wind or unwind the amount you need, You can unwind it all if you want and remove the cassette and it is wound up very neatly, They are a cassette that is closed around the rim and in my 5 years of using my original one never had a problem with knots or getting tight or anything at all.

If you watch the video you will see just how good they are, and this is not a sales gimmick with a video that is doctored, That is EXACTLY how easy they are.


----------



## DABurleigh

Les,

Agree all that. Though for a partial unwind you need enough hanging cable at the inner end to reach up to the site socket or MH plug, which might not suit.

My only reason for posting was to give some alternative options if the Australian import was too expensive or too risky, no matter for whom.

Just to say that the current ODB offering (last one listed I think in my link earlier) is an open rim design :-(

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp

I can't comment on the water hose as I didn't try that, What I used to do with EHU was start from MH just put plug in center and leave about 12" then wind it up, When unwinding I plugged in at Power point then took it to MH, I had one of those Suction Hooks (The strong ones) I stuck that on side and plugged EHU in then hung reel on Hook, The cable was as good as new after 5 years use.

The link you supplied is very good though as I also use the triple core water hose and the one that is on there is VERY cheap and they are brilliant, and again on that type you don't need to unwind it all and if you have more than one you can plug em together to reach and they roll up brilliantly.

Oh Oh, Just clicked link to the triple core hose as I thought at that price I will get a couple more, Get to site and they are £26.99p and not £4.99.


----------



## camallison

I use one of these to stow our EHU cable http://www.studiospares.com/Cable-Drums/Monacor-MCR-1-Empty-Cable-Reel/invt/255350

I know it says that it is for microphone cable, but it suits mains cable just as well. Stow one end around the white plastic part on the outside and then reel the rest of the cable into the middle part. Works a wonder!

Colin


----------



## TDG

If the supply route from Auz supply route fails you can try making your own 8) 
I took a redundant 13 amp extension lead, disconnected the sockets and blanking them off and fitted a 16 amp socket at the other end as per the pic. below. It is placed under the van (until I run over it :lol and connected to the van socket by a 1m flying lead.
It holds 15m of HD cable which we have found to sufficient - especially now we have a 120 watt panel cluttering up the roof :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp

camallison said:


> I use one of these to stow our EHU cable http://www.studiospares.com/Cable-Drums/Monacor-MCR-1-Empty-Cable-Reel/invt/255350
> 
> I know it says that it is for microphone cable, but it suits mains cable just as well. Stow one end around the white plastic part on the outside and then reel the rest of the cable into the middle part. Works a wonder!
> 
> Colin


Tried them Colin, But they never roll in correct as they keep coming off reel, The beauty of the ones we are on about is they don't come off at all and you can roll up as fast as you like, I have a roll of cable on the one you have with sockets in center and I cannot get on with it at all.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi All
I have now got the quote from Australia, I have sent them another email just to clarify a couple of points but at the moment it is looking like, Including Airmail the Reels will cost (Using today's exchange Rates) £31 each.

What must not be forgotten is that there may be import duty on top, I have no idea if there will or will not be nor how much, So you must take this into consideration before committing yourselves, There will also be the postage to forward on to you or You can of course pick up if you wish.

What I am suggesting to them is that if they accept Paypal it may be possible to open an account up and each person pay the amount required in direct in Australian dollars.

Of course these are suggestions at the moment, If anyone has a better idea then great, I am by no means an expert in this sort of thing, and there is also the chance that Outdoor Bits may take over.


I can tell you that the Shipping is the killer, They have knocked the price of the Reels down by 30% and the rest is the Air Mail cost's

By the way if anyone wishes a copy of the email please PM me and I will forward.


----------



## machilly

Hi Saddletramp, what may be better is that if the company in Australia agreed, we could all order individually, @£31, that we there would not be an import charge.
We could all use "Saddletramp" as the order no, so they knew it was yourself who instigated it, then I am sure they could supply you a second reel for your trouble.....this is just a suggestion, I can easily send a paypal payment ( remember there is a charge for the person recieving the paypal payment).

regards


----------



## SaddleTramp

That is an excellent suggestion, I will put it to them, the only problem I can see there is that the shipping charges may change as they would have to send them individually ? Maybe I don't know.

They may come back with a different method, The problem is they are well behind/in front of us on time so big delay.


----------



## androidGB

This is what is use, with a extra flylead for reverse polarity situations.

Works for me


----------



## SaddleTramp

Without meaning any offense whatsoever

Can ONLY the individuals who are wanting the EHU Cable reels post on this Topic from now please, I think all who have shown an interest in these reels have used many different types of reel and they are obviously unhappy with them, I know I have, and I have owned one of these reels and if they cost twice as much as we are quoted I would still buy it.

It is one of those cases where you don't know what you have until it has gone.


----------



## Losos

SaddleTramp said:


> I can tell you that the Shipping is the killer, They have knocked the price of the Reels down by 30% and the rest is the Air Mail cost's


Thanks for all you've done up to now, much appreciated.

So far as shipping is concerned there is a *surface mail option *which will be much cheaper.

*Yes you're all having a good laugh *:lol: I have sent stuff surface mail, you have to allow 3 months :lol: 'tho it can be less :roll:

Anyway, at this stage shall we see what outdoor bits want to do :?: if they agree to stock them it might be better to buy through them.

You are right to highlight the *import duty *thing, and *VAT *will be on top of that, sometimes the customs people have a good day and let small stuff go through and sometimes they don't.

When returning from outside the EU with pressies there is a figure of apprx. £50* but it's a *concession*, nowhere is it written down that they *have* to let stuff under that value through with out duty.

* N.B. That value may be obsolete now, I'm talking some years ago.


----------



## Losos

machilly said:


> Hi Saddletramp, what may be better is that if the company in Australia agreed, we could all order individually, @£31, that we *there would not be an import charge*.


But that is not guaranteed, usually customs will not bother with that sort of value but occassionaly they do.

Also if it gets in the hands of a 'clearance agent' (And parcel post stuff does sometimes get 'cleared' by an agent e.g DHL etc) then they almost always apply the appropriate import duty and VAT :x


----------



## misty1

Please, please count me in as well, my poor back is already sighing with relief, if the bulk order goes ahead.

Andrew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi Les 
put me down for two please.
I have one cable wired with reverse polarity.

Many thanks 

Some importer would do well with these i am sure.

Dave p


----------



## asprn

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have one cable wired with reverse polarity


Why? I simply made up a short tail with a reversed-polarity plug on one end. 

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

They were in the mh when we purchased it along with 2 full 13kg propane bottles.
Someone slipped up at Brownhills no doubt.

Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp

Can you all indicate which size you need please.

I am assuming most will want the Multi-Reel as this holds up to 45 meters of Heavy duty Cable.

The "Comapact" holds up to 20 Meters.

The one I had was a "Multi" But this time I am having one of each as I have a short 10 meter cable as well.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

One of each please Les.

Dave p

You have got yourself a tidy job now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Yes an Importer would certainly do well, I make it at least 20 wanted on this topic alone, There are always the ones that sit on the sideline and wait till they can see one.

Then of course there are the shows.

Whenever I used mine I always got asked "Where did you get that From?", and I didn't know as it was with my first RV in 92-93.

Heh Heh But I do now.


----------



## richgj

Hi these look great I would also like to order one. it would need to be the muti reel. 

I'll keep looking on this link for updates.

Many thanks


----------



## Frantone

One of each please Les.
TonyP


----------



## ratporchrico

Just the Compact for me please, limited space in the PVC. Thanks.


----------



## 96299

I would like a "multi" if thats ok Les. 8) 

Steve


----------



## asprn

SaddleTramp said:


> The "Comapact" holds up to 20 Meters


Can't see a price for the 20m one - do you have it please?

Dougie.


----------



## SaddleTramp

According to the site they are both priced at the same $42.50 Ausdollar.


----------



## SaddleTramp

To try and get an idea of cost etc if this fell through I have trolled the web and found a site that does actually ship to UK and gives a price based on that.

http://www.lizardlegs.com.au/camping/product_category.asp?id=63

I went through to the end of ordering (then canceled) and the cost worked out at £42 each almost, including shipping and delivery.

They also estimate 10 days delivery

So at least now we have a comparison

What I thought was this, we may have import duty VAT etc to pay on a bulk order, The company could not mark it as a gift for so many, We have no idea of the actual cost if these were applied.

The above company may well mark as gift (I don't know) and therefore we know the actual end cost.

I/We could contact this company and see if they would give a discount for an order of 25 (approx) and apply postage to each individually.


----------



## olley

Hi Les, a large one please.  

Olley


----------



## machilly

Hi Saddletramp 
The other thing I was thinking, if they are ordered in Bulk to yourself, then we would all have to pay postage to get them to every one who ordered, that would probably cost another £5
Import tax is about 7-10%, and vat would also be applied at 17.5%.
So the £41 is looking not too bad if we had to go down that route

regards

PS especiially if they are as sturdy as you say, and if you got 5 years out of it then cost is only 2p a day over that period. What a bargain :lol: 

Alex


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

These Any good Les 
Remove sockets and pop on your own cable .

www.housecharm.co.uk

Product Information:

The design of this reel not only ensures that the cable is protected while in storage or in transit but, by accurately guiding the cable onto and off the drum, it ensures the reel is easy to use. it has a built-in handle, winding knob and stand.

Cable: 25 metre 2 socket13 amp230 volt unwound:3120 watt (13 amp)wound :960 watt (4 amp).

Click here to see full product information

Rating: Rate this item

Back
£27.99


----------



## raynipper

At our local dump/recycling depot (I'm a great skip diver). They have a bin for various cable/pipe/wire/rope drums. Mostly ply but some plastic. 

OK not quite as salubrious as the advertised product but free. I got two.

Ray.


----------



## twinky

Would this be better value?
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...ath/cable-reels-extension-leads-sockets-cable


----------



## BHappy

SaddleTramp said:


> Not at all, I stored a heavy duty cable on mine and never had a problem.
> 
> Mine was the Multi Reel, I had spare space.


PMed you already, I just ordered one, awaiting confirmation etc. Happy to join a bulk shipment.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi Dave & Twinky, Nah neither are any good, My trouble is I have already had one and I will not rest till I have got it replaced.

I remember two year ago in Germany the weather was absolutely atrocious and we were going to move on, It was coming down that hard I didn't want to go to unplug cable, I had put the awning in cos the weather was that bad the night before, anyway I ran to Electric post grabbed my plug and unplugged it then dropped it, Ran back to MH grabbed Reel off of hook unplugged plug at MH and wound like crazy, Seconds later I was inside only slightly damp and all wound up with no tangles or mess, That is what I am missing and nothing I have either seen or heard of since can come anywhere near it.

:roll:


----------



## lookback

Hi Les, At £42 not including customs, VAT etc it is not worth it. Please count me out. Thanks 

Ian


----------



## SaddleTramp

lookback said:


> Hi Les, At £42 not including customs, VAT etc it is not worth it. Please count me out. Thanks
> 
> Ian


No prob mate, Nothing final yet so things may change, and no orders taken yet.

By the way the £42 wasn't for the reels we are talking about it was an alternative.


----------



## vardy

I would like one to hold 20m electric cable please - I think that is the smaller one?

Could bring cash in advance and pickup from Brim if ordered together.


----------



## TDG

twinky said:


> Would this be better value?
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...ath/cable-reels-extension-leads-sockets-cable


Wish I had thought of the attached flying lead for the van end when I made mine  
See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-835302.html#835302
Never mind, it's a retrofit project to keep me out of the pub for an hour or so :roll:


----------



## SaddleTramp

LATEST DEVELOPMENT

I have spoken to David Burley today and he is going to email the company, He will look at ordering as a company but payment for any required would have to be up front which I totally agree with as this is very much an unknown quantity in the UK.

I have great faith in the product and I am sure it will become a very popular item.

He will calculate the price and put it on the Site as a poll and it will all depend on us then.

I am aware that one person has already ordered from the other site that I posted as an alternative as he could not wait, I hope that when his arrives he will put a report on this topic to further confirm my statements.


----------



## BHappy

SaddleTramp said:


> LATEST DEVELOPMENT
> 
> I have spoken to David Burley today and he is going to email the company, He will look at ordering as a company but payment for any required would have to be up front which I totally agree with as this is very much an unknown quantity in the UK.
> 
> I have great faith in the product and I am sure it will become a very popular item.
> 
> He will calculate the price and put it on the Site as a poll and it will all depend on us then.
> 
> I am aware that one person has already ordered from the other site that I posted as an alternative as he could not wait, I hope that when his arrives he will put a report on this topic to further confirm my statements.


Hi Les, I am "the one" person who has ordered but 3 days later I have heard nothing from the Aussie company, one way or the other... If I have the option I'd be happier going down the route you are suggestting with D Burley. Brian


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi Brian, Yes I was aware it was you, Did you not get a confirmation of order ?.
You may not get anything else until delivery I have done the same in the past, You may get a phone call or an email or in fact a letter asking you to call the UK carrier, They usually then ask for a payment of import duties before they will deliver.

If you check that your card has been charged I think you can Guarantee that the goods are on the way.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks for the update Les.

Dave p


----------



## BHappy

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Brian, Yes I was aware it was you, Did you not get a confirmation of order ?.
> You may not get anything else until delivery I have done the same in the past, You may get a phone call or an email or in fact a letter asking you to call the UK carrier, They usually then ask for a payment of import duties before they will deliver.
> 
> If you check that your card has been charged I think you can Guarantee that the goods are on the way.


I got a confirmation number (which I inadvertently deleted) and a message saying they would get back to inform me of the freight cost to Horsham, so I could authorise the full amount to be charged to the Cr Card.... will check the card on the internet tonight & keep you in the picture.
Brian


----------



## machilly

Hi Saddletramp, just a note to let you know I have decided to order direct from the alternative company, it is going to work out similar to the price you mentioned earlier.

Thanks for all your time and effort and for bringing it to my attention..

Regards


----------



## SaddleTramp

Just to let you all know, I ordered one from Lizard legs on evening of 28th April and I actually got it on Monday 10th May, So it took 8 working days to arrive.

It is brilliant to be whole again, I had to pay £10 import duty but it is worth every penny.

I will be ordering again of Outdoorbits once David gets it sorted out.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299

SaddleTramp said:


> Just to let you all know, I ordered one from Lizard legs on evening of 28th April and I actually got it on Monday 10th May, So it took 8 working days to arrive.
> 
> It is brilliant to be whole again, I had to pay £10 import duty but it is worth every penny.
> 
> I will be ordering again of Outdoorbits once David gets it sorted out.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Any chance of a direct link please Les ?

Steve


----------



## tattytony

I will have 1 or 2 please just let me know when they are in and will send payment whenever required


----------



## SaddleTramp

http://www.lizardlegs.com.au/camping/product_category.asp?id=63

There you go.

:lol:


----------



## Losos

SaddleTramp said:


> I will be ordering again of Outdoorbits once David gets it sorted out.


Les, thanks again for all your efforts in researching this and keeping everyone updated.

Like you and others *I shall await announcements from 'Outdoor Bits' *and assuming I see it I will respond with an order on them.

That seems the most sensible way to proceede, for me anyway.


----------



## machilly

Hi Saddletramp and all,
I had ordered mine, as I really needed to get something, it has taken a while but finally arrived, Lizard Legs were out of stock when I ordered so it too a week or two, price was as quoted and it arrived well packaged.

The only downside happened in RIP OFF BRITAIN, we had to pay the post office an international handling charge of £8 considering the reel was only worth £20 (postage was same), I also had to pay £3.83 in vat.

So total price for my £20 reel was £54.I shall need to treat it with so much care, I may never have to use it and never never never run over it :lol: 


regards


----------



## machilly

Hi Saddletramp and all,
I had ordered mine, as I really needed to get something, it has taken a while but finally arrived, Lizard Legs were out of stock when I ordered so it too a week or two, price was as quoted and it arrived well packaged.

The only downside happened in RIP OFF BRITAIN, we had to pay the post office an international handling charge of £8 considering the reel was only worth £20 (postage was same), I also had to pay £3.83 in vat.

So total price for my £20 reel was £54.I shall need to treat it with so much care, I may never have to use it and never never never run over it :lol: 


regards


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I got two yesterday, £3 each.
Not exactly the same but are JoJo cable reels without the cable.
Brother in law picked them up at a car boot sale on Sunday.


Thanks Les

Dave p


----------



## TDG

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I got two yesterday, £3 each.
> Not exactly the same but are JoJo cable reels without the cable.
> ..........Dave p


Now that's what I call an appropriate solution :wink: 
Good you thought to get a second one in case the first gets too intimate with those big van wheels :lol:


----------



## 96299

Hi all

Just found this old thread again after re-finding my 'favourites' thanks to the other thread on that topic. 

Anyways, I bought THIS a few months ago and think it's just great. I have used it a couple of times now and it's so much easier than any other method i have used to wrap and bundle up cables. Works out a bit cheaper than the one being talked about with built in In line RCD, and two power sockets to boot.

Steve


----------



## teemyob

*available*

Cant see the reels in outdoorbits and the lizardlegs website seems no longer available.

TM


----------

